# Rd 1 Game 3: Heat @ Bucks (4/25 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, April 25, 2013 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT/Sun Sports*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Time to go into their neck of the woods and take care of business. Game 3 is a big one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That pic is awesome


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> This might be the smallest crowd, other than previous ones in Milwaukee, the Heat have played in front of this season.


wow. Wonder if it weather related? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the step back 3 at the buzzer


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MBP stepback 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

DW2UD in transition.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great outlet pass by Lebron to Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No more flops please Wario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh off to start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mostly low energy from the Heat again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The spacing has been awful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Brick city Bosh. Looks like CB is gonna have one of those 'full retard' games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too many jumpers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh finally closed out without jumping and it made Illyasova travel


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible transition D.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh 0-5 just like that! He's bad to the Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh couldnt play any worse


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. Let's boo Ray Allen because we were mad he was traded. Fans are dumb.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whenever Bosh talks about how the team needs to play better, he plays awful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just gotta weather the storm here. They were always going to come out fast.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bucks are on fire...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Redick wide open


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great dime Cole to Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way too many open 3's for the Bucks


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

awful, wide open 3s all night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray's 3-ball died with the regular season apparently.

Can't keep leaving their best shooters wide open. Time for the Wade lineup!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bucks literally hitting everything


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-21 after 1

Bucks were 5-10 from downtown. Shooting 57% for the game.

Heat struggling on both ends. 

Lebron should get his rest right now. Gonna need Wade to take over the scoring role and need the others to step up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not confident in this Wade led lineup. Haven't seen it do much good before, not sure why that will change now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** the restricted area, right?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great pass by Wade to birdman for the and1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bird+1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So the Bucks get the rub of the officials at home too


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Birdman gets jobbed by the refs. 3rd awful call against him this series.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice eustep by Wade to draw the foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is that a foul on us!?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Refuse to stick with Redick.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice move by Allen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick tip in Birdman!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a tip by Bird


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Foul Fest 2013

Still can't hit 3's. Ray is way off. Really wondering if Spo shouldn't go crazy and give Miller a try.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are playing like shit tonight. Our shooters still cant shoot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and Bosh are 0-9. Always gonna be tough for us when these 2 dont show up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF are you doing, Chris? Holy shit..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Total Butterfinger Bosh there, but he got leveled after he bobbled it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's amazing how Bosh can do NOTHING right some games. Like not even basic plays like catching the ball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't stop fouling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh lost the handle again, but at least he drew a foul this time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shit Wade tonight. Missing easy looks.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice play by Shane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Battier after Wade missed and then complained and missed what would have been an easy offensive rebound because of it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defense has picked up, but our offense still sucks ass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh, Wade and Mario combined 2-16. Make that 2-17 after the Bosh miss.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Getting a lot of bad bounces on the rim.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We need to weather the BOSH Storm right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

Finally, good ball movement


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There's the thray;


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I bet we leading at half...Milwaukee's offense slowing down with our heavy D


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thray


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Knew that was gonna be bad before lebron threw the pass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's thrown some of his worst passes all season this series. Ill advised behind the back to the cutting Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Done well to get this within 4 really, with how we have played.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

bosh and wade are 1-13. The one fg was a wide open dunk for Wade.

do something fools


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****, NBA LP ads are so annoying. Same shit every timeout or end of quarter.

Doing my head in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's how you do it when you're struggling, Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another bad pass by LeBron. He's looked odd this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Huge 3 by Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another RALC3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

RALE3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333 again

Broken fastbreak. Got lucky there. 

Ray ties Reggie Miller's all time playoff 3 record.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

10 turnovers in 1st half = not championship basketball


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray with 15 in the half. He's been huge this series.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ray To The Rescue of this patheticly performing team


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge back to back rhrays


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bosh fell asleep on D again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ at the buzzer to offset the defensive breakdown.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-48 at the half

Bosh, Wade and Mario are a combined 3-19 and we're just down 2. Got lucky they cooled off in that 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2pt differential.

Ill take it, considering how bad we've been.

Ray has been huge though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No idea why Bosh chased Sanders out toward the perimeter that last defensive possession. He would've been in position to help if he hadn't. He and Wade need to wake up. Those two tend to vanish together and make LeBron do everything. That's why we lost in LAC, though Wade's foot was hurt.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We've held Jennings and Ellis in check, it's just the other guys who are getting buckets.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Halftime Stats:

Bucks 50 - Heat 48

FG%: Miami (19/42, 45%), Milwaukee (20/41, 49%) - Bucks shooting is dropping fast
3FG: Miami (4/12), Milwauke (6/16) *KEY STAT*
FT: Miami (6/7), Milwaukee (4/8)

Rebounding: Miami 24-18, Miami +1 OREB

Turnovers: Miami 10-7

Fast Break Pts: Miami 11-10 (Effect of turnovers)
Points in Paint: 26-26
(We should be winning both of these)
Bench: Miami 22-17

Fouls: Miami 10-8
2 PF - Haslem, Birdman, Cole
2 PF - Ilyasove, Dunleavy, Dalembert


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with back to back baskets.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dolphins traded to #3!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FOUL FEST 2013 YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

Good lord.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WoW what a horrible pass Wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sit Wade on the bench until he stops crying...get your ass back on D and play through it


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't hit FT's. Someone tell these guys it's the Playoffs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1-10 Dwyane?

WTF


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade has squandered about 7 great opportunities on offense tonight. I knew he'd have a bad game. When he has these self-imposed narratives (Chicago, Milwaukee), he comes out awful and it gets worse.

He's also already complaining about a knee, one round earlier this time. Really going to need Ray to play big for us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

7-12 from the line too huh. Jeeeesus


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell happened? This draft took me away for a few minutes.

18 Bucks points off 13 Heat turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick layup by Mario


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rajon Rio!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is shooting like shit, but at least he's doing other things. 8 assists and 8 rebounds.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers took a big swing there, and it worked.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2UD

Heat takw the lead. UD finishing nicely.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1!

Sanders gets his 4th foul


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ2UD!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ2UD for the slamma!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Keep forgetting I'm behind on my DVR. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MBP


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by Bosh, but how the hell wasnt that an charge on Illyasova?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Free throws....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get the stop, cant get the board. Sigh.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

4 minutes in the bonus...keep being aggressive


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

Luke Richard pump fakes every time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MBP Trey right there


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> LBJ 3333
> 
> Luke Richard pump fakes every time.


He pump fakes and can't shoot. Nobody leaving their feet for him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did not foresee Moute hurting us in the post.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Birdman and1!

great drive and pass by Cole


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Birdman with the hoop and the harm.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We suck at FTs tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig: +1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ and1

This lineup that gave us the big spark to start the 4th in game 2, is doing it again tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

this should be a double digit lead, but isnt due to our retarded free throw shooting


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

leBrawn!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bird


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Ray Allen Special yields a Bird bucket to go up 10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-68 after 3

Great ending to the quarter. The energy lineup came through again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Missed our freebies, but did everything else we had to


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn the Birdman as such a great pickup for us...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How good has Bird been this series? Good I love his activity, so good to have a big man that can catch and plays with a high motor


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Birdman has now put in 4 FGs in each game of the series.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh with 8 and 9, rare you see him with more rebounds than points. Odd Battier hasn't been able to get a look from 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole with the steal and layup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole 3!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dion Jordan any good? I hardly follow football, especially college.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It would be unbelievably great if this group that hold this long enough that Wade doesnt have to play this quarter


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

there's your Battier three, didn't go in though


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: Jennings. You crazy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jennings shot selection makes JR Smith look like LeBron James efficient


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Dion Jordan any good? I hardly follow football, especially college.


Compared to Jason Taylor and Aldon Smith. Mike Mayock thinks he can gain 20 more pounds and become DeMarcus Ware like.


Bigger news here is only giving up a 2nd round pick to move up 9 spots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Birdman with the J


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

J BIRD


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Most 3's in playoff history!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

RARC3

And now he has the Playoff record.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333

Great ball movement.

Ray breaks the record for most made 3 pointers in NBA playoffs history.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Birdman set a sick screen for Cole to start that possession.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

CONGRATS RAYMAN


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

t-t-t-t-thrrrrrrrrrray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT: Haha, Rams moved up in front of the Jets and took Tavon Austin.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

curtains


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh and Wade are the Tardo Twins. Wowie.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

Great ball movement again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

RALC3

23 pts for Ray.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Norris fighting for Rio's minutes right now...great hustle play


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hasnt made a jumpshot in what seems like a month


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There you go Bosh. 10 dimes for DW.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB zone bustin


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Alley oop to Ray? I get it. Wade hit up his old Frat House pre-game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade has a really nice statline except for scoring


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade's floor game has been good, but 1-12 is like, career worst for Dwyane. Awful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:rotf:

Wade is a rebound short of a triple double. Oh, and 7 points.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shane gone cooooold.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

12 and 10 for Bosh

Nice to see Bosh and Wade doing other things good


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh wow. Wade is playing horrible D. Please sit.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh got that touch back


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14 and 10 for Bosh now

6-12 shooting


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh has arrived!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Miller time!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good thing LeBron gets to rest.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

What an unimpressive win but it's the playoffs so I'll take it. Let's wrap it up in four and let the guys get some rest


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh passed on the wide-open look so Battier could embarrass himself.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade making sure to play awful end to end. He's gotten into the paint over and over and either turned it over or threw up a bad shot.

I mean, 1-12 with 6 TOs. The 9 boards and 11 assists are nice, but wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ will end with 22/5/6, yet to unleash a signature game on the Bucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Wade making sure to play awful end to end. He's gotten into the paint over and over and either turned it over or threw up a bad shot.
> 
> I mean, 1-12 with 6 TOs. The 9 boards and 11 assists are nice, but wow.


We need to sweep so that he can have that week off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

_
...Bucks in 7?_


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 104-91

Heat played pretty awful all night long. Just took one run to again put the game away. This time a 23-7 run to end the 3rd and a very good start to the 4th. 

The energy lineup gave us the lead once again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3-0 baby. Bucks in 6 Brandon?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

1-12 was indeed Wade's worst night of his career. Did he have his knee drained?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Birdman! Birdman!"

11 points, 5-5 shooting, 6 rebounds.

Keeps showing his worth.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh finished with 16 and 14. Huge turnaround in the 2nd half.

Wade? Yeah...not so much...glad it didnt hurt us, thankfully Ray Ray went nuts


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Birdman this time with 11/6 in 14 minutes. He keeps putting up similar stat lines in limited minutes. Really need to take advantage of the schedule and end this series Saturday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray Allen with 23 points. 8-14 shooting, 5-8 from 3

Cole 7 points 4 assists

Heat bench scored 43 points for the 2nd time this series. Heat record for most points off the bench is 45. So twice in this series they've tied the 2nd most bench points mark.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thought this was a pretty good game for Cole, too. 7 and 4 assists, and he was disruptive to the defense with his handle, which created a lot of opportunities. His D was of course much needed as well.

Chalmers also had a sneaky 8 assists. 31 as a team. I want to say we only had 14 (or was it 17?) in game 2. 

Even with Battier bricking, we still went 8-19 from 3. Finally a good showing there thanks to Ray. Rio and Shane need to get it going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/live1/

Since NBA TV is showing Nets/Bulls, that's the link to watch the post game press conferences online


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Missed the game, What the **** happened to Wade?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

42-3 with Bird.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That is crazy.

Ray was just at the podium. Brought up multiple times how much fun he's had this season. Said this season, of all the seasons he's played, went by the quickest because of it. 

I would hope and would think that he'll opt in next season.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Final Score:
Bucks 91 - Heat 104 (Heat win qtr 26-23)

FG%: Miami (41/79, 52%), Milwaukee (33/72, 46%) 
3FG: Miami (8/19), Milwauke (7/26) 
FT: Miami (14/25), Milwaukee (18/29) 

Rebounding: Miami 43-38, Miami +3 OREB

Turnovers: Milwaukee 20, Miami 19 *KEY TO 2ND HALF RUN*

Fast Break Pts: Milwaukee 20-17
Points in Paint: 54-46 

Big 3: 42 points, 28 boards, 17 assists, 5 stl, 3 blk, 13 to, 6 pf
Bench: Miami 43-25 *RAY RAY!*

Fouls: Miami 24-21


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Alright hopefully we don't lose in the 4th game like last year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

For whatever reason I haven't even considered the possibility that Ray would opt out. I think at this point in his career, Ray recognizes he isnt going to have a better shot at a ring than with us, with maybe the exception being if Kevin Martin leaves OKC-he could fill that role there. 

Anyone else think Joel could be more likely to be amnestied than Miller at this point? Mike showed he still has something left in that last month of the regular season. Joel has slipped well behind Birdman, who will likely re-sign. I could see us going for Oden though also, but really you can't expect anymore from a backup big than what Bird has given us.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Birdman and Oden as back-ups :drool2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Would be awesome, but I get the feeling he will go to Cleveland. OSU guy, Cavs would give gonna better opportunity. I'd love for him to come here, but realistically where will he play? Bosh and Bird have the 5 locked up. No minutes elsewhere.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade County said:


> Would be awesome, but I get the feeling he will go to Cleveland. OSU guy, Cavs would give gonna better opportunity. I'd love for him to come here, but realistically where will he play? Bosh and Bird have the 5 locked up. No minutes elsewhere.


Bosh and Haslem at the 4? Birdman and Oden split the 5? 

the less Haslem to me the better lol.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I agree, but I don't think the coaching staff will. We have had a lot of success with the small ball lineup-cant see that changing. 

Oden would really add a nice defensive component we don't have on our current roster. As always, his health is a gigantic asterisk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oden and his agent have to pick a place where he can possibly get playing time and reignite his career. And seeing how birdman has done just that with open dunks and layups, should only help our cause if Riley still wants him.

Obviously still want Birdman back, but Oden would be a great backup/resurrection project.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

There is always Dalembert

:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey, Dalembert was great for us last night :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Would never pass on Oden because Bird is in place. Yes, he has less mileage than most his age, but he is 34. His athleticism could drop off any minute. The presence of Bird would take the pressure off of Oden and allow us to groom him for a backup role the next year. I get the feeling he wants to go somewhere he won't immediately be relied on to fill a role.


----------

